

Anticipatory news discovery, by Pugmarks.me - bharath_mohan
http://blog.pugmarks.me/2013/10/17/anticipatory-news-discovery/

======
bharath_mohan
Pugmarks.me is like a Google Now, but optimized for news and blogs. It mines
topics that are moving through your context, and tries to do "educated
serendipity". Available for Chrome on laptops, and soon on Android.

